# Pets In The Park Fun Day And Dog Show - Marbury Park Cheshire, 14th May 2011.



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

*Cross posted!*

We will be attending Pets in The Park Fun day and Dog show on the 14th May 2011 at Marbury Country Park, Northwich, Cheshire

Join us for a fun day celebrating all things pets. We will have stalls form local pet service suppliers, local animal charities etc etc. Come and meet the Lower Moss Wood Owl, Feed the Stockley Farm baby goats, watch the Delamere Dog Training Display Team. You can even enter our fun dog show - just register on the day. Experts will be on hand to give help and advice on all things pet related..... and best of all its FREE. The fun starts at 11am until 4pm so come along, bring your dogs and your family and have a great day out.










Boxer Rescue Liverpool

Home -


----------

